
Disagree with Me - acmeyer9
https://www.disagreewithme.app
======
schoen
See also
[https://www.reddit.com/r/changemyview](https://www.reddit.com/r/changemyview).

~~~
acmeyer9
Yup, aware that this subreddit exists. This is a slightly different take and
also one that aims to do more than just have a forum but that's the start.

~~~
theseadroid
I would imagine those are two audiences because the titles are two different
call to actions. ppl who would like to have their view changed or challenged
would go to /r/changemyview. And not many people are open to change or even
thinking their view needs change.

Btw it would be nice to have social login for disagreewithme so I dont have to
create yet another account and worry about data leak.

~~~
acmeyer9
Yea, planning on adding it. I actually originally thought it would turn people
away from signing up. Seems to be a mixed bag at times but agree it's needed.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
_Requiring_ a social media login will definitely turn people away. I'd be
surprised if someone got turned away just because it was an option.

------
shaftway
The fact that searches add to your back stack is frustrating. Maybe add a
heuristic so that a search term is only added if you click on an entry, the
search box is unfocused, or nothing has changed for ~2 seconds.

~~~
acmeyer9
Gotcha, fair point. Wanted to add it to history so that navigating back from a
conversation showed the prior results but maybe only needed when search
completed.

